
HBO is trying to get $250,000 in Bitcoin to pay hackers who stole scripts - sjcsjc
https://www.cnbc.com/2017/08/11/hbo-hack-game-of-thrones-ransom.html
======
quuquuquu
The game theory is a bit interesting here.

You pay the 250k, they give you back everything, and this was all a big scare,
a 5-10% budget overrun, and everyone goes home happy

Or, you pay the 250k, they don't give you back anything, andddddd..... I don't
know, you lose the money and you look stupid to the outside world?

I guess the real lesson here is don't get hacked, because choices are pretty
dismal beyond that point

------
fischersully
250K is better than zero to us laymen. Hackers' dismissal of said amount shows
they are big time.

